

Full text search with MongoDB - schallis
http://hmarr.com/2010/mar/18/full-text-search-with-mongodb/

======
jhancock
Good post. I solved my mongo full text search problems 2 weeks ago using
Ruby's Sunspot gem <http://outoftime.github.com/sunspot/>.

I walked through this tutorial
[http://masonoise.wordpress.com/2010/02/06/using-sunspot-
for-...](http://masonoise.wordpress.com/2010/02/06/using-sunspot-for-free-
text-search-with-redis/) on using Sunspot with Redis and had it working with
Mongo in under an hour.

~~~
xpaulbettsx
Awesome tip, thanks for pointing this out!

------
jbellis
For production ready, scalable FTS, you might be interested in Lucandra:
<http://github.com/tjake/Lucandra>, which powers the <http://sparse.ly/>
twitter search site.

Higher level overview of Lucandra:
[http://blog.sematext.com/2010/02/09/lucandra-a-cassandra-
bas...](http://blog.sematext.com/2010/02/09/lucandra-a-cassandra-based-lucene-
backend/)

